# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Jordanian Terminology

## smart-engineer-amool

JORDANIAN TERMINOLOGY



fine - Malee7 

take - haak 

Bad - Nawari 

Go - E7leg 

Give Me - Sallekni 

Gangster - Dewanji 

Something - eshi eshi 

Oh - aaaay 

Kick - La6am 

Not funny - Dabsheh 

Tired - Garfan 

Fat - Abu karsh 

Dont touch - eedak la abeedak 

Come on - men hon la hon 

Get out - 6eer 

I fired him - Ka7ashto 

kill you - Gatalak 

Stories - Dawaween. 

Girlfriend - 5asseh 

Help me - eedi f-zennarak 

Unemployed - shoufer Farsheh 

hala 3ammi  


Good -mnee7 

Beautiful - shaGfeh 

Girl - benet 

Get out - eGleb wejhak 

Fed up - Gabba3at 

Pen - Galam 7eber 

Stupid - habeeleh 

Earth - kawkab al ard 


What - eish 

Cat - besseh 

Ok - 3ala rasi 

Sandwich - sandweesheh 

Newspaper - jareedeh 

Crazy - mhaster 

Insane - mhas-hes 

WOW - yes3ed allah 

Tired - 3ayef hali 

I will kill u - Bafajrak

Bye - salaaam

----------


## xblack

*looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

fadahtena hahahahahahah but u know it all true ........

thx alot..........*

----------


## بدون تعليق

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oool

----------


## ajluni top

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa
very nice thanxxx :Eh S(7):

----------


## Shb_Cute

LoooL

NiCe One

thx 4 these nice terminology

witing all new post from u

----------

